# Cheapest/Smallest Direct to Garment Printer?



## A6adox66 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey just wondering if anyone could give any insight on what the cheapest and most compact Direct to Garment printer is. I'm not going to be doing much high volume work and a lot of things are going to be more like one of a kind things where I'm only running off one or two. Mostly on dark colored(black)shirts also. After joining these boards and researching the different ways of making shirts etc I'm most drawn to this method but don't quite know if I can pull it off in the verrry near future financially. Any input?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The DTG Kiosk is pretty small, and according to this post it seems to be the least expensive: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/883d1172051254-too-big-print-size-snap1.jpg

Although I don't think the price shown there includes the white ink (for printing on dark shirts) option.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

If you get the white upgrade it will be a couple thousand more. 
If you are looking in that direction you could always get a refurb from USSIT(thats what I got), They are cheaper and run great. I don't know if DTG does this or not. 
If you want to buy new I would suggest going to and ISS show. All of the manufacturers have great specials at the shows.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> After joining these boards and researching the different ways of making shirts etc I'm most drawn to this method but don't quite know if I can pull it off in the verrry near future financially.


You can also outsource the DTG printing until you decide you're ready to buy the equipment.


----------

